# Got a real Tri Tip this time!



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2008)

not that nasty marinaded stuff I tried last October.
Costco had a big honking choice triangle of beef, so
I'm trying again....might go with Gary's method on the wsm
without the pan.  Nice weather today, so some cold brews
and a big hunk o meat sounds good!


----------



## Griff (May 22, 2008)

You're in for a treat, Cap'n.  I've been pleased with Costco tri tips.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 22, 2008)

No pic, no tri tip.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2008)

Here ya go!

http://inlinethumb06.webshots.com/21701 ... 425Q85.jpg


just rubbed it with Lotta Bulls Red Dirt...salty as crap, gotta
use it up.


----------



## Toby Keil (May 22, 2008)

Now your talking my language. I love grilling Tri-Tip. The nice thing is that you can usually get more then one meal out of a good sized Tr-Tip and with the economy going the way it's going, that's a good thing.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 22, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Here ya go!
> 
> http://inlinethumb06.webshots.com/21701 ... 425Q85.jpg
> 
> ...


There ya go Jim!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 22, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Here ya go!
> 
> http://inlinethumb06.webshots.com/21701 ... 425Q85.jpg
> 
> ...



Rinse it off with cold water and re-rub it with Wolfe Rub Bold!!  Come on boy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2008)

I gotta get rid of this stuff  Thought I detected a hint of your secret 
ingrediant in Davis' rub, he might be on to you!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 22, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I gotta get rid of this stuff  Thought I detected a hint of *your secret *
> ingrediant in Davis' rub, he might be on to you!



He mixes Pig Powder and Texa BBQ Rub together too??


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2008)

waaay better than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## bknox (May 22, 2008)

THAT is a beautiful thing!


----------



## Puff1 (May 22, 2008)

Perfect!


----------



## Griff (May 22, 2008)

I'd eat that -- in a heartbeat.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 22, 2008)

Excellent! Mighty fine looking chunk of beef Cappy!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 22, 2008)

I hope to do that well next time I try a Tri Tip.

Nice work.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2008)

well it's not a hard piece to grill.  I was surprised at the
flavor and tenderness though.  I'll be eating off that hunk
for a few meals.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 23, 2008)

Excellent grill job Jim. (evan if you did use Kinsford)


----------



## Gary in VA (May 23, 2008)

Looks Great Jim...

I like grilling on the WSM without the pan... you open it up and you get good heat and that juice dripping onto the coals without as much danger of flare ups.... 

that method works great for rack of lamb too... and steaks.......mmmmmmm  hongry...


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 23, 2008)

Real nice Cap, They be hard to find here


----------



## john a (May 23, 2008)

Very nice hunk of beef there Cappy, good job.


----------



## wittdog (May 23, 2008)

I hate you...we can't find them round here...Nice Job Cappy...


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2008)

Gary when I flipped it over, they had trimmed almost
all of the fat off, so I just kettled it...will do the wsm next
time.


----------



## Gary in VA (May 23, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Gary when I flipped it over, they had trimmed almost
> all of the fat off, so I just kettled it...will do the wsm next
> time.



just run her hot... it would still work... AND...  you can add some wood chunks in the bottom to get a little smokey flavor...  dang.. now I gonna have to pull a tri out of the freezer... I need beef


----------



## ronbeaux50 (May 23, 2008)

I'm still cross-eyed! Love tri tip! Gotta ask for it here three days in advance.


----------

